# Neill Blomkamp rips Fox, says he'll never work with them again.



## TetraVaal (Apr 19, 2012)

He even states that head douchebag Tim Rothman had a biased agenda against him, which I will get to in a moment.

_"I told Tom Rothman_ [co-Chairman of Fox Filmed Entertainment] _that *I was genetically created to direct Halo.*”_ However, Blomkamp quickly realized that the studio didn’t share his artistic vision and was uncomfortable at the prospect of his gritty, *post-cyberpunk aesthetic* — all blurry video feeds and radio chatter – dominating a summer blockbuster. _“Rothman hated me, I think he would have gotten rid of me if he could have,”_ says the director.

_"The suits weren’t happy with the direction I was going,"_ Blomkamp plainly elaborates. _"Thing was, though, I’d played 'Halo' and I play videogames. I’m that generation more than they are and I know that my version of 'Halo' would have been insanely cool. It was more fresh and potentially could have made more money than just a generic, boring film — something like 'G.I. Joe' or some crap like that, that Hollywood produces."_

It makes me glee with flamboyant geekism to know that this guy _gets it._ He's the fucking future of Hollywood science fiction. He understands that there are a good majority of people like myself who are FED-THE-FUCK-UP with these bullshit films like Battleship, GI Joe, Fast & Furious, the Total Recall remakes.

And here are Blomkamp's feelings on douchebag Rotham:

Believing that Fox head Tom Rothman _"hated"_ him, the director didn't get much respect from any of the suits; in fact, he got quite the opposite. Indeed, how he was handled was so harsh, *he has vowed never to work with the studio again*: _“The way Fox dealt with me was not cool. Right from the beginning, when Mary [Parent, Universal’s former president of production turned 'Halo' producer] hired me up until the end when it collapsed, they treated me like shit they were just a crappy studio. I’ll never ever work with Fox ever again because of what happened to 'Halo' – unless they pay me some ungodly amount of money and *I have absolute fucking control.*”_

This guy is so fucking cool. He fucking schooled Fox and Universal simultaneously with 'District 9', and now he's gonna do it again with 'Elysium.'

I've tried to tell you people... he's the new wave. He's the one who's gonna change the game.

The best thing about Blomkamp's quotes are--1.) He won't work for Fox unless they pay him and exorbitant amount of money, just on the principle of how shitty of a studio they are, 2.) He gets _SOLE_ creative control of his film. That's how you fucking do it.

'Elysium' is gonna be the film to see in 2013... guarantee it.

P.S. the reason why I'm so quick to single out Tim Rotham... he's the one calling the shots for 'Prometheus.' Maybe now you'll all realize why I'm dreading the thought of that film being rated PG-13.

P.S.S. the thought of a post-cyberpunk 'Halo' film makes me hate Fox more than any other movie studio for not allowing it to be made. That would have been something amazing to truly behold.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, these guys are Idiots.  This is the same director that did District 9? No way this could have sucked then. I'm starting to believe Prometheus is getting a PG 13 rating.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 19, 2012)

Fox has always sucked, Alex Proyas claimed he'll never work with them again either.

Fact is everyone is becoming disillusioned with Hollywood. 



> He's the fucking future of Hollywood science fiction. He understands that there are a good majority of people like myself who are FED-THE-FUCK-UP with these bullshit films like Battleship, GI Joe, Fast & Furious, the Total Recall remakes.



I'm pretty sure 90% of directors know people are fed up of this garbage but money talks.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Fox has always suck, Alex Proyas claimed he'll never work with them again either.



I'm not a big fan of Proyas, but I did love 'The Crow' and 'Dark City.' It restores my faith in some Hollywood directors that they have enough balls to tell the studio how the film is going to be and not the other way around.



> I'm pretty sure 90% of directors know people are fed up of this garbage but money talks.



You're exaggerating that figure, no offense.

Just take a look at Peter Berg, Michael Bay, and that Wiseman fella who is doing the 'Total Recall' remake. These guys aren't directors--they're just studio "yes men" who only care about money and being around the stars, instead of actually putting together a decent film.


----------



## dream (Apr 19, 2012)

> 'Elysium' is gonna be the film to see in 2013... guarantee it.



I'm coming around to believe the same.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm coming around to believe the same.



It's gonna be amazing.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> You're exaggerating that figure, no offense.
> 
> Just take a look at Peter Berg, Michael Bay, and that Wiseman fella who is doing the 'Total Recall' remake. These guys aren't directors--they're just studio "yes men" who only care about money and being around the stars, instead of actually putting together a decent film.



Michael Bay doesn't deserve to be put in with those other two hacks.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Taleran said:


> Michael Bay doesn't deserve to be put in with those other two hacks.



Bay sucks.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree I only like 2.1 of his movies however he is putting EXACTLY what he wants on screen in every single one of them regardless if you actually like the finished product or not.

Also the man can direct certain things better than 90% of people in the business right now.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

But does he suck as much as the other two, Tetra?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Taleran said:


> I agree I only like 2.1 of his movies however he is putting EXACTLY what he wants on screen in every single one of them regardless if you actually like the finished product or not.
> 
> Also the man can direct certain things better than 90% of people in the business right now.



I like none of his movies. They're all crap.

He doesn't direct anything well--he couldn't direct himself out of a paper bag.



Eternal Goob said:


> But does he suck as much as the other two, Tetra?



Yes, he does. In fact, he probably sucks more than those two. Berg at least has 'Friday Night Lights' to his credit, Bay has nothing.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey!  Bay has The Rock.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 20, 2012)

The Rock is awful.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 20, 2012)

Taleran said:


> The Rock is awful.



All his films suck. I can't stand the guy. He's probably my most disliked director in Hollywood, although Berg is getting up there with him.

'Battleship'? Get fucking real.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

The Rock was awesome.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Apr 20, 2012)

There was no way a Halo movie was going to be good anyway.


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

It actually could be interesting under the right hands and with the right script.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 20, 2012)

Blomkamp wanted to make a Halo film? Damn, we could have had the first good adaptation of a video game .


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2012)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> Blomkamp wanted to make a Halo film? Damn, we could have had the first good adaptation of a video game .



Some things just aren't meant to be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 20, 2012)

I give "District 9" a lot of shit, not because I think it's bad but because I think its highly overrated. But that article made me respect the director a lot more.

I like how he says he would've made a 'cool' movie. Directors need to be more down to earth like that.


----------

